# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Настройка локальной сети и интернета через D-Link DES 1008D

## servicemax

Доброй ночи уважаемые форумчане!
Прошу за ранее извинения возможно тема уже и обсуждалась но перекопал весь интернет и гугляндию также но ответа не не нашол!


Ситуация такая что открыли магазин и установили линукс на 3-х машинах из 5-ти!
Ранее когда стояла Windows XP никаких проблем не было но как всегда в нашей стране (Украине) галимое законодательство сказало что Windows не лицензионный и т.д.! Пришлось ставить линукс Ubuntu  дабы исключить такое впредь!
К Теме!

Стоит 5-ть компов между собой подключенных через D-Link DES 1008D и на одном из компов стоит две сетевых карты на прием и отдачу!
Пробовал несколько вариантов описаных на разных форумах но результат отрицателен! 

Случай №1 Заработал интернет и сеть но после перезагрузки слетело все и на раздающем и на принимающих компах Даже NM и тот пропал куда то!
Случай №2 пропали сетевые карты на раздающем компе!
Во общем  решил обратится к Вам опытным что бы подсказали что и как правильно сделать!

Может кто что сможет помочь! Я отблагодарю! Даже финансово не вопрос! Среди всех известных мне типа мастеров ни одного умника так и не нашел!
Заранее благодарен за помощь!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ViVeda

Слишком мало информации для какой-либо помощи.
1. Какой канал подключения к провайдеру - статика с привязкой к MAC, PPPoE авторизация, VPN?
2. 2 сетевых карты под Ubuntu или под виндой?

Исходя из этой информации будут еще доп.вопросы.

----------


## vosha

Все настройки сети следует делать не через графический интерфейс, а в конфигурационном файле /etc/network/interfaces
к примеру так:

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
     address 192.168.0.3
     netmask 255.255.255.0
     network 192.168.0.1
     broadcast 192.168.1.255
     gateway 192.168.0.1

auto eth1
iface eth1 inet static
.......................
......................
.....................
.....................
перезапускаем сеть /etc/init.d/networking restart
вообще как меня учили на курсах, Ubuntu, да и вообще Linux  "не очень любит" настройки через графику
Удачи в настройках

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

Да, чуть не забыл сетевые карты должны быть в разных подсетях

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...Стоит 5-ть компов между собой подключенных через D-Link DES 1008D и на одном из компов стоит две сетевых карты на прием и отдачу!
> Пробовал несколько вариантов описаных на разных форумах но результат отрицателен!


- а если попробовать как нибудь так?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

